# Manaus (AM): compilado completo com imagens de algumas das principais zonas da cidade



## FernandoFuck (Aug 9, 2011)

Compilado completo com imagens de algumas das principais zonas da cidade. São de fotógrafos de prestígio com suas autorias devidamente identificadas ao final de cada uma.

*Centro Histórico*

Por que não começar por onde a cidade começou? Manaus nasceu em 24 de outubro de 1969 (350 anos atrás) com a construção de uma fortaleza chamada de São José da Barra do Rio Negro, a fim de resguardar a entrada da Amazônia Ocidental das invasões estrangeiras, sobretudo de holandeses e espanhóis. A partir do final do século XIX, a cidade viveu tempos áureos com o Ciclo da Borracha itensificando o processo de imigração de portugueses, ingleses, franceses, italianos e de outras regiões, obrigando a cidade a se modernizar aos padrões dos países europeus. Muitos foram os legados deixados desse período como o Teatro Amazonas, o Porto Roadway de Manaus, o Mercado Adolpho Lisboa, a Igreja de São Sebastião, a Catedral Metropolitana, o Palácio da Justiça, o Palácio Rio Branco, o Palácio Rio Negro, o Palecete Provincial e outros monomentos. 

_*Teatro Amazonas*_

O Teatro Amazonas merece um textão só pra ele. Esse teatro que é um dos mais importantes do nosso país, também é uma das sete maravilhas do Brasil. É e merece ser o maior cartão postal da cidade. De estilo renascentista entorno de sua estrutura externa com os detalhes únicos na sua cúpula. É um dos responsáveis pela fama da cidade em se chamar Paris dos Trópicos.









De Rafael Zart no Wikimedia Comons.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

A cúpula do Teatro Amazonas é composta de 36 mil peças de escamas em cerâmica esmaltada e telhas vitrificadas, vindas da Alsácia









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Largo de São Sebastião*









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

_*Igreja de São Sebastião*_

Belíssima centenária igreja inauguarada em 1868. É a preferida e mais disputada em Manaus para realização de casamentos. Sua história é bastante curiosa. Existem rumores de que a segunda torre caiu no mar quando ainda estava vindo da Europa pré-moldada e por isso foi construída com apenas uma torre.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Palácio da Justiça*

Foi construído no século XIX especificamente para atender às instalações do Poder Judiciário do Estado do Amazonas na época.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Av. Eduardo Ribeiro*

É uma avenida centenária que se tornou referência comercial, cultural e econômica na cidade. Há armazéns de venda de produtos finos, prédios históricos, hotéis, restaurantes, praças, bares, a sede da Rádio Difusora do Amazonas, cinemas, bancos, etc. Por lá circulavam charretes, bondes elétricos, automóveis e ônibus, a nata da sociedade manauara fazia daquele logradouro um lugar da moda. Diariamente circulam pessoas de todas as partes da capital e região metropolitana, até mesmo turistas, atraídos pelo intenso comércio e pelo aspecto cultural do lugar.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Porto Roadway de Manaus*

Foi projetado por ingleses e inaugurado em 1907, quando a cidade vivia o auge do ciclo da borracha e hoje é considerado o maior porto flutuante do mundo. Além de servir para embarque e desembarque de passageiros e mercadorias que vão e vem das cidades do interior do estado, recebe grandes transatlânticos com turistas de várias partes do mundo.









De Naldo Arruda no Wikimedia Comons.









De Airdrone no Facebook

*Mercado Muncipal Adolpho Lisboa*

Construído durante o ciclo da borracha com material importado da Europa, sua estrutura em ferro fundido foi projetada pelo engenheiro francês Gustave Eiffel, o mesmo que projetou e deu seu nome à famosa Torre Eiffel. Com mais de 135 anos de história, foi inaugurado em 15 de julho de 1883, sendo um dos mais importantes espaços de comercialização de produtos e alimentos típicos da Amazônia. Sobre a bandeira do portão principal, existe uma cartela cravada com o nome Adolpho Lisboa que, na época da construção, era prefeito da cidade de Manaus. Posteriormente Lisboa deu o nome ao mercado. Por ser um dos principais exemplares da arquitetura de ferro sem similar em todo mundo, foi tombado como Patrimônio Histórico Nacional pelo IPHAN em 1987 e incluído no Livro das Belas Artes. Localizado mais precisamente na Rua dos Barés, possui duas fachadas totalmente distintas, uma de frente para o rio Negro e outra para a via pública.









De Paulo JC Nogueira no Wikimedia Comons.

Fachada traseira do mercada virada para o Rio Negro









De JLPizzol no Wikimedia Comons.

Interior do mercado









De JLPizzol no Wikimedia Comons.

*Relógio Municipal*

Segundo o fotógrafo Francisco Barbozza: "A praça do relógio vazia? Sim, registro feito durante a pandemia.







"









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Catedral Metropolitana de Manaus*

Também conhecida como Igreja Matriz de Manaus ou Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Conceição









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.
_*
Vista aérea parcial do Centro Histórico de Manaus*_









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Zona Oeste da Cidade*

A Zona Oeste da Cidade destaca-se pelos bairros Ponta Negra, São Raimuindo, Compensa e Tarumã. É onde está localizada a Ponte Rio Negro que liga Manaus a três municípios da região metropolitana: Iranduba (4 km), Manacapuru (86 km) e Novo Airão (190 km). 

*Ponte Jornalista Phelippe Daou*

Mais conhecida como Ponte Rio Negro









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

_*Tropical Executive Hotel*_

É importante não confundir com o Tropical Hotel Manaus que está, se Deus quiser, "temporariamente" fechado até que seja arrematado pós falência.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Ponta Negra*

A principal praia de Manaus, palco do Réveillon da cidade, onde ocorreu o FIFA Fan Fast durante a Copa de 2014, "nosso calçadão" tão querido. 😍 O bairro Ponta Negra é um dos mais nobres da cidade e é totalmente cheio de condomínios de luxo.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

_*Dom Pedro*_

Bairro charmoso, residencial e de classe média alta. Nele você encontra até supermercado 24h.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*São Raimundo*

Bairro histórico famoso pelo clube de futebol e por abrigar o Parque Rio Negro, uma orla onde há alguns anos atrás era uma favela









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Zona Centro-Sul*

Hoje em dia a Zona Centro-Sul é considerada o centro financeiro e econômico da cidade. É onde há maior densidade de edifícios (importante salientar que temos um PDU rígido com relação ao número de andares). Também onde estão os edifícios comerciais, hotéis executivos e está mais ou menos próxima ao Distrito Industrial (Zona Franca de Manaus).

*Av. Djalma Batista*

Essa avenida é famosa. Quem nunca quando tá atrasado para qualquer compromisso usa como desculpa "tô na Djalma". Eu sempre! A fama é porque essa via tem um trânsito que só Deus na causa. Haha! 









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

_*Chapada*_









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook

_*Cruzamento da Av. Djalma Batista com a Av. Darcy Vargas (localização estratégica)*_









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook









De Airdrone no Facebook

*Que a treta comece! O Amazonas Shopping é melhor que o Manauara Shopping? Sera?! É controverso. Os dois são os dois melhores shoppings da cidade. Mas todo mundo tem um carinho especial pelo Amazonas, pois foi o pioneiro (since 1990) da região norte.*









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

_*O Manauara Shopping é único! Tem até uma floresta dentro shopping e é o shopping mais turístico da cidade. Fica no lindíssimo bairro Adrianópolis que falarei mais a frente.*_









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Av. Constatino Nery* 

É onde fica a Arena da Amazônia e também é o principal corredor do sistema BRS (Bus Rapid Systen) no perímetro norte-sul da cidade, além de ser paralela a Djalma Batista









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Adrianópolis*

Ahhhh! O Adrianópolis... que bairro charmoso! Na verdade, não sei qual o meu favorito, se Adrianópolis ou Vireialves. São bairros de alto padrão onde se encontram serviços 24h e vida noturna.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Vireialves*

Sabe aquele lugar onde você encontra os restaurantes, as baladinhas, os barzinhos, um centro comercial cheio de pequenas boutiques, além de uma área residencial nobre, esse é o Vireialves. Ele faz parte do bairro Nossa Senhora das Graças e faz fronteira com o Adrianópolis.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

_*Parque 10 de Novembro*_









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Arena da Amazônia*

Palco da Copa do Mundo de 2014, hoje é o palco do Manaus Futebol Clube que já chegou a patamares muito positivos para a economia do futebol amazonense, além dos outros clubes. Atrás da arena está o Sambódromo de Manaus e Vila Olímpica.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

_*Aleixo*_

O Aleixo é um dos bairros mais nobres de Manaus. Nele você encontra desde supermercado 24h até uma boa densidade demografica de edifícios de luxo.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Na sua cidade tem aquela avenida com várias torres de fios de alta tensão no canteiro? Pois é, nós temos! O nome dela é Avenida das Torres e possui quase 20 quilômetros de extensão. É a maior da cidade.*









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Esse lugar fica no Distrito Industrial e é conhecido como Bola da Suframa. Aqui no Amazonas nós chamamos rotatória de bola.*









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Japiim*









De Airdrone no Facebook.









De Airdrone no Facebook.

*Universidade Federal do Amazonas (UFAM)*

No meio da cidade em uma imensa floresta tombada com preservação permanente









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

*Natureza*

Quero terminar esse thread com muita natureza, pois é do que o entorno de Manaus é rico. Estamos no centro da maior floresta tropical do planeta, estamos "isolados" sim e com orgulho. Isso é bom. Nossa cidade se diferencia das outras por isso.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.









De Francisco Barbozza no Facebook.

Finalizo esse thread esse espetáculo da natureza, o Encontro das Águas dos rios Negro e Solimões)

















Encontro das águas com almoço - Manaus


Exótico e de beleza singular, assim é o Encontro das Águas. Um rio de água branca e outro de água preta, que divididas em duas cores, percorrem cerca de 10 km sem se misturar. Testemunhe o início do Rio Amazonas enquanto os Rios Negro e Solimões se juntam a ele bem em frente aos seus olhos!




graylinebrazil.com


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Muito bom o thread. So senti falta de mais fotos ao nivel da rua.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Thread completíssimo de Manaus!!! :applause:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Muito boas as fotos, gosto de Manaus. Só que não me passa sensação de "metrópole", sei lá. Acho pouco verticalizada, muito espalhada, e o skyline é meio acanhado p/ uma cidade de 2,5 milhões de hab.

O CH de Manaus possui algumas das mais belas construções ecléticas do país, poderia ser melhor cuidado ao nível de rua, ainda que a prefeitura esteja revitalizando praças e restaurando prédios.

A orla de Ponta Negra é show, se tivesse uns altões, de 30, 40 andares, tipo os de Palmas, Belém, João Pessoa, com estilo 'praiano', seria melhor ainda.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Show Manaus, belas imagens!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Excelente o seu thread! O mais completo de Manaus que eu já vi por aqui
Eu iria conhecer a cidade esse ano, pena que a pandemia postergou meus planos.
Do que você mostrou, fora o teatro amazonas que é muito conhecido, o que me chamou mais atenção foi o mercado Adolpho Lisboa, muito bonita sua arquitetura!


----------



## FernandoFuck (Aug 9, 2011)

Tourniquet said:


> Muito bom o thread. So senti falta de mais fotos ao nivel da rua.


Obrigado. Breve posso compilar fotos de nível de rua para um futuro thread.


----------



## FernandoFuck (Aug 9, 2011)

Rio atrato said:


> Muito boas as fotos, gosto de Manaus. Só que não me passa sensação de "metrópole", sei lá. Acho pouco verticalizada, muito espalhada, e o skyline é meio acanhado p/ uma cidade de 2,5 milhões de hab.
> 
> O CH de Manaus possui algumas das mais belas construções ecléticas do país, poderia ser melhor cuidado ao nível de rua, ainda que a prefeitura esteja revitalizando praças e restaurando prédios.
> 
> A orla de Ponta Negra é show, se tivesse uns altões, de 30, 40 andares, tipo os de Palmas, Belém, João Pessoa, com estilo 'praiano', seria melhor ainda.


Nós temos um plano diretor urbano muito rígido com relação à contrução de edifícios na cidade. Até poucos anos atrás só eram permitidos até 18 andares e agora, em áreas muito específicas da cidade, aumentou para 25. No entanto, até o momento poucas são as edificações com essa altura. 

Há poucos anos atrás haviam bem menos edifícios e brevemente veremos uma cidade mais verticalizada, assim esperamos. 

A cidade é excessivamente espalhada. Isso é muito ruim para nossa mobilidade urbana e oferta de serviços. As distâncias são longas e o trânsito é ruim.

Na Ponta Negra o plano diretor é ainda mais rígido do que no resto da cidade. Acho que nunca veremos altões desses por lá.


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

O thread ficou excelente, Adrianópolis, Vieiralves, Ponta Negra, Chapada, Centro Histórico, Dom Pedro, Aleixo e Parque Dez são os melhores bairros da cidade. Também daria para incluir na lista Cachoeirinha, Cidade Nova e Flores


----------



## Manaux-Blue (Mar 27, 2010)

Manaus, esta fora do esteriotipo da maioria das capitais brasileiras, temos muito a fazer ainda para tornarmos a cidade mais aprazivel e com uma boa qualidade de vida, muitos erros foram e sao cometidos como a pouca arborizacao da cidade e o seu espraiamento.... mas isso tambem confere uma identidade muito propria a cidade ... ah sobre o comentario de que a cidade não parece tão cosmopolita, na minha opinião e de tantas outras pessoas que conhecem muitas cidade pelo Brasil e pelo mundo... só parece mesmo... por que aqui ao menos pela vida corrida, pela loucura do dia dia, ela é bem ... gostaria que tivesse a parte boa também desse aspecto...


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Excelente coletânea de fotos Fernando. Parabéns!

Algo que eu acho curioso com relação a Manaus é que a maioria dos residenciais não tem apartamentos com coberturas, como em BH e em inúmeras outras cidades país afora. Vc sabe o pq disso?


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Eu sinto Manaus como uma preciosidade histórica que traz um ar de resgaste do que fomos, mesclado com o que queremos ser. É a capital, junto com Palmas, que mais compreendo nessa proposta da Idade Contemporânea, do Brasil futuro, promissor. Parabéns pela seleção!


----------

